# Bermuda Varieties



## mufugginmanny (Jul 5, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I was at Lowe's checking to see if they had Bermuda seed. I came across Scott's Golden Glove variety and Sta-Green's Mohawk/Sultan blend. I'm wondering if anyone has had good luck with any of these, and if they have a different color. I know bermuda doesn't really require an overseed, but I'm trying to give it a better fighting chance against all the weeds, and don't want different spots or colors around the yard. Also, if overseeing, will late summer/early fall be a good time to do it? Or should this be done in the spring?


----------



## wking (Jun 7, 2019)

mufugginmanny said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was at Lowe's checking to see if they had Bermuda seed. I came across Scott's Golden Glove variety and Sta-Green's Mohawk/Sultan blend. I'm wondering if anyone has had good luck with any of these, and if they have a different color. I know bermuda doesn't really require an overseed, but I'm trying to give it a better fighting chance against all the weeds, and don't want different spots or colors around the yard. Also, if overseeing, will late summer/early fall be a good time to do it? Or should this be done in the spring?


I know it would be best to see what you have in your yard currently? Post some close ups for the guys here to see and they will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would not "overseed" bermuda. And I would not seed bermuda this late in the season.

Note that whatever conditions are preventing your existing bermuda from performing/filling in the way you want it to would be equally (if not more) unfavorable for new bermuda grown from seed.

Not trying to be a downer, but save your time/money. :thumbup:


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

I bought the sta-green this year and had excellent results. It's my understanding this is Pennington rebranding to keep Home Depot happy. 
I also got some bags with SWI 1001. So for the low light but best pic I have currently.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would invest in a ProPlugger and move plugs of what you have to the places you want it.

You can transfer plugs anytime the grass is growing, and you won't have to worry about it matching.


----------



## mufugginmanny (Jul 5, 2019)

Ware said:


> I would not "overseed" bermuda. And I would not seed bermuda this late in the season.
> 
> Note that whatever conditions are preventing your existing bermuda from performing/filling in the way you want it to would be equally (if not more) unfavorable for new bermuda grown from seed.
> 
> Not trying to be a downer, but save your time/money. :thumbup:


Thanks for the response. I have a fairly small lawn- ~1500sq ft so it would be relatively inexpensive. But you're right, I can put the $15-20 toward a bag of fertilizer. Weed control is really my biggest problem. My lawn already looks way better than when I bought the house just by mowing, watering, and fertilizing regularly, but haven't applied any weed control. Maybe if I apply a pre-/post-emergent it'll really get the Bermuda going.


----------



## mufugginmanny (Jul 5, 2019)

jasonbraswell said:


> I bought the sta-green this year and had excellent results. It's my understanding this is Pennington rebranding to keep Home Depot happy.
> I also got some bags with SWI 1001. So for the low light but best pic I have currently.


Did you do an overseed or a remodel?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It is definitely time to start thinking about a fall/winter pre-e. :thumbup:


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

mufugginmanny said:


> jasonbraswell said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the sta-green this year and had excellent results. It's my understanding this is Pennington rebranding to keep Home Depot happy.
> ...


1 year ago started on the remodeling :lol: 
I would give the seed a go; this stuff sprouts quick considering it's unhulled. Mohawk is also really cold Hardy from my homework review.
I can't comment on the shade matching. Not really a priority for me. I just want lush Bermuda coverage.


----------



## mufugginmanny (Jul 5, 2019)

jasonbraswell said:


> mufugginmanny said:
> 
> 
> > jasonbraswell said:
> ...


Holy hell what a difference! I'm thinking about a small backyard remodel. I might give this a go! Backyard is doing it's own thing right now. All I've done is mow, and there's some Bermuda kinda spotting up in the middle.


As you can see, it's infested with weeds. The Bermuda patch is on the left of the pic near the brown leaves.


My backyard is shaped funny, so I want to get this part going since it's bigger than the other side. My only concern is the amount of sunlight it's gonna get. It gets fairly decent coverage, but around 3pm the sun starts moving behind the house and in the morning the trees behind the backyard provide shade for most of the morning. Zone 4 is what I want to work on.


I'm not really worried about my grass being cold hardy. I'm really looking forward to winter dormancy because I think that golden brown color it gets looks nice.


----------



## mufugginmanny (Jul 5, 2019)

Ware said:


> It is definitely time to start thinking about a fall/winter pre-e. :thumbup:


Any brands you recommend that are safe on Bermuda?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

mufugginmanny said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > It is definitely time to start thinking about a fall/winter pre-e. :thumbup:
> ...


I use Prodiamine.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

mufugginmanny said:


> jasonbraswell said:
> 
> 
> > mufugginmanny said:
> ...


Cold hardiness is in reference to how far north Mohawk can be seeded/planted and still survive winter. Yes, it will go dormant regardless. It's been proven to survive as far north as Virginia I believe. Good luck!


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Check out my lawn journal for what Scott's Gold Glove looks like. Mine was a super low budget reno, so it's not 100% yet (maybe next year). But I'm extremely happy with the color, texture, and density in the more established areas near my garage and deck/sidewalk.


----------

